# The roots of ringsports



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This video is pretty fun to watch. Soda PoPs dad and Mitzi.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dxtD8GfSHM


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure what to make of this


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Ahahaha.. MDPD.. That was pretty good. :lol:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeff. That dog was obviously just playing and conflicted. Had several decoy corrections and that's why it needed the big dog to back it up.

She was wearing a nice hat at least.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This video is pretty fun to watch. Soda PoPs dad and Mitzi.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dxtD8GfSHM


 cool, when is the sequel =D>


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike, really? It's a joke, ****in around, trainers kidding. Man this board is actually becoming PDB, lol


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

I follow his videos regularly on FaceBook. Very funny!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> Mike, really? It's a joke, ****in around, trainers kidding. Man this board is actually becoming PDB, lol


Well, it's not like the old days when you'd get pm death threats from the south americans if you said something they didn't like ...if that's what you meant.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Not sure what to make of this





Al Curbow said:


> Mike, really? It's a joke, ****in around, trainers kidding. Man this board is actually becoming PDB, lol


:lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Well, it's not like the old days when you'd get pm death threats from the south americans if you said something they didn't like ...if that's what you meant.


That would make things more interesting. I vote for more death threats in my PM's


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

very, very cute video..oops ](*,) said "cute" about ringsport! :-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you get my PM Tim ?? I google translated it into spanish for authenticity.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Francis has all kinds of crazy video's that he does... he's super creative. He does a lot with his bulldogs as well and has very nice CdH dog (Balzac) that he has been doing a video training log with for a while. (I think the dog is maybe 18months or so?). Fran is a cool dude.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

That was cool and creative


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Seems like everything he does is creative yet in a particularly apropos manner. I like it.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Seems like everything he does is creative yet in a particularly apropos manner. I like it.


"apropos"... not a word you will find with any regularity on a working dog forum... bravo...=D>


----------

